# Arghhh help!!



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi can someone please advise - I'm new to all this raw feeding and so have put her on a raw complete however bad planning - I have ran out and my supplier can't deliver till Friday!! I don't want to go backwards and I know this isn't perfect but I bought some turkey thigh mince and have chopped up a small lambs liver and some very fine brocolli and mixed together - thought I can give her that in 2 sittings tomorrow and on Friday give her a duck neck for breakfast - is that ok ? I will give her a raw carrot to snack on to as she loves them... I know no harm will come to her in a day but wondered if my mix was ok?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We have all been there with not ordering food in time. I have found a couple of places locally where I can buy Natural Instinct fairly locally!
From looking at the ingredients on Dot's food it is basically 80% meat and bone and 20% other:

Ingredients: British chicken and bone (80%), Apples, Carrots, Butternut squash, Spinach, Scottish salmon oil, Kelp

Ingredients: British turkey and bone (40%), British beef green tripe (40%), Butternut squash, Apples, Carrots, Spinach, Sea kelp, Scottish salmon oil

Your stuff sounds fine - don't make it too wonderful or when her food arrives she'll turn her nose up and say - 'I prefer yours'


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks marzi xx yeah she probably will lol - arghh you can never win ;-)


----------

